# Nice name for a cat that has adopted me (girl) please ..



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

My current cats names are Cleo and Bilbo .. so need something that will go with these .. any new names suggested will be added to poll and then will close the list tomorrow night and voting can commence..

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

im voting for tilly!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone know how we can do a vote thing if we end up with several nice names .. Jo have just sent you a pic.. x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

just got it cat! im now thinking toffee for some reason   

dunno how to do a poll though


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Cat when you reply select add poll hunni  if you need any help let me know and I'll set one up for you 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Maisie or daisy


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Elmo or Rio


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol have voted... you can guess which one i chose


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I have just spent the last 5 mins using those names with your other fur babies  
My own cat (Mr Jinx) thinks I have gone bonkers (well more bonkers than normal)

Toffee seems to go with the other names better 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

Got to say Elmo Cat as everybody knows 'Elmo loves you'


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what does she look like


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

She is tabby and white ..I would upload a pic but my bluetooth on my pc is playing up..


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Just voted for noodles, such a cute name


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

Do i get a prize if noodles wins?


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol... maybe you can get a signed piccy of the pussycat angelus? 

Im liking noodles more and more each time I see this thread... I wanna change my vote!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think it lets you vote again Jo x ..Yes you get a packet of noodles and a signed pic of the Noodle cat lol.. no sign of her this morning she has probably gone back to her proper house lol..perhaps she thought oh #***#! they are going to call me after a stirfry dish I had better go home     or she might be like Bilbo and go on adventures during the day and come back at night.. Cleo is more of a home cat and sleeps all day but then she is 4 years older  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well 'Noodles' (as winning so far) has returned this evening and has had her dinner and a big long drink and then snuggled down on a fleece blanket on my sofa .. made herself right at home lol.. my cats are still tolerating her really well although she had a smack on the nose when she tried to get too close to Cleo's food lol.. by Cleo (not me)
Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Cat being as its my birthday, can I have five extra virtual votes lol


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fi I might get chased with a pick axe if I do that lol.. and it doesn't even let me vote more than once I don't think.. you will just have to get some FF's that havn't voted on your side..powers of persuasion..

Well she has stayed all night and is here giving herself a good wash which I think is always a good sign with a cat.. she has got this face tho that always looks a bit mardy lol.. quite funny really.. the other two cats are a bit more tiddled off with having her around cos think they are realising it might be for good lol..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ummm looks like Noodles got the vote lol.. she does look at me when I call her it as if to say .. I do have a proper name you know .. its probably Millicent or something lol


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

I win i win i win i win


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

As we speak she is fast asleep on my sofa Noodles .. Noodles come and meet your Aunty Angelus


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Angelus,

here Cat catch this, and can she be called Kizzy


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Ooops forgot his brother......
.... this is Richard (the lion heart)


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhhhh how cute .. they can join the cat sanctuary thanks Fi x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

awww abi and rizzo want to come and join the cat sanctuary at cats house.... mainly cos they are annoying their mummy by weeing on the front door mat


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ooh not sure I want wee wees on the mat


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

like the name noodles 

Feel free to slap me with a wet kipper for asking a silly question but is the cat a ferrel one then? no chip etc?

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Vet says it has no chip ..I have put notices round but with no reply ..so either they havn't seen them or don't care ..it has obviously been part of a happy home at one point as is really friendly and likes to be close to you ..quite sad really..but not an awful lot else I can do is there apart from look after her in the meantime .. I would be happy if her proper owners found her if they are going to look after her ..the vet agreed she was quite thin so not sure how long she has been fending for herself ..but as she is really friendly other people may have been feeding her titbits too perhaps..
Cat x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Yey i found it it only took me a week  


My dd still says minxy cat


kel


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Suzie said:


> Feel free to slap me with a wet kipper for asking a silly question but is the cat a ferrel one then? no chip etc?
> 
> x


haha suzie... whatever floats your boat hey


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

AWWW then she has come to the right home then 

still love noodle 

x

Jo you need the other thread on relationships to talk about slapping 

<note to self> regret telling them about fizzy slaps!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

fizzy slaps still make me laugh


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

and me too   not adverse to the odd fizzy slap


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

so fizzy slaps.... is that another way of saying spanking?   it still confuses me


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes think so Jo .. actually those bums on my profile pic they would be good fun to spank eh lol..how did my cat thread turn to this filth


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

no idea cat.... wasnt me


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

hello 





 Love from Clarice x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

glad that you got the topic back to cats you smutty lot  



what you called the kitty Cat ??

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well when I call it Noodles it just looks at me gone out lol .. so just waiting for you lot to vote a name it will answer to


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

*OY PUSSY*​
what bout that one 



xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I tend to call it baby cat .. I have not seen it for the last day and a bit so hoping now I have fattened it up it has gone back to its proper home .. cos sure they would be missing it x
Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

that flipping cat that we ahve been feeding is a user   she plods round all the gardens in the back culdersack meowing at all who will feed her  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

They probably laugh at us humans lol 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

my cat looks preggers..... she cant be but her tummy is massive lately. have you been feeding her too cat and cleg? lol


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

oh lordy jo she aint been at your clomid has she ?? i mean thats what i blamed for my swollen tum  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No not me deny everything !!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

lol... i think shes just got lazy as she mainly lounges near the heater upstairs nowadays (shes only 3, lazy sod!!!) 

and yeah ive been blaming the clomid too lol... amazing what i can get away with on clomid


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I decided when getting out of bed yesterday that I am a turning into a weeble !!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

but remember, weebles wobble but they dont fall down!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah the cats fat luv but its the clomid

has a good ring to it  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am a fat weeble and still fall down ..must be a design fault


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

well this weeble wobbles falls + cant bludy get back up again, but thats only when i have had a 

  xxx


----------

